
The strange case of ICMP Type 69 on Linux - benjojo12
https://blog.benjojo.co.uk/post/linux-icmp-type-69
======
JoshTriplett
The corresponding kernel patch appears to be at
[http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1510.1/02365.html](http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1510.1/02365.html)
.

~~~
snorge
His patch after review is linked in the last line of the article:

[https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/10/12/427](https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/10/12/427)

~~~
JoshTriplett
Wow. I'd had to search LKML to find the patch, and I wondered why the article
didn't seem to have a link. Turns out the article's CSS makes the link almost
completely indistinguishable from regular text. Text uses dark grey (#3a3a3a),
and links use black (#000000), with no decoration either.

------
rwmj
I wonder if using systemtap could have found the problematic code quicker?
(I've used stap a bit, but I'm not over-familiar with it, so genuine question)

------
chris_wot
Wow, nice bit of troubleshooting!

